# GOB SMACKED !!!!



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Came across this thread earlier ....

Bought a A3 from a " DEALER !! "

And well... It had a traction control light up. Told me they'd fix it before selling me the car, A week later. No light and I thought that was great, No issues there until I tried pressing the ESP button. Didn't work, Thought it was strange, Then I found out I had no traction control or ABS....

So I scanned the car...............

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
22-AWD -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

Lets just say, I called them up and sent them the entire file. Dealer told me he had no idea the work wasn't carried out. Not only that but the light not showing up anymore? Turns out they removed the LED in the dash so it didn't show and carried out no repairs whatsoever, Am pretty sure this breaks a bunch of UK laws here and there picking the car up on tuesday to take it back and "Fix" it. However, I don't really think I'll be going ahead with any of it and just asking for a full refund...

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, just wow! That is truly disgusting. Aside from the morality issues, that is a significant safety problem and hope you are taking it further.


----------



## PeterW (Dec 30, 2014)

Clowns they always looking for easy money but look like not this time just give them the cat and take money


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I would refuse the car on the pretence you can no longer trust them and also report them to trading standards for selling dangerous goods and deliberately hiding the fact by removing the bulb... It would have failed an MOT because the light has to come on at start up...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Picked the wrong guy to try that sort of stunt on.  
Take em to the cleaners. Is there anything else in the showroom you fancy .... for the same price? :twisted:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Original thread and OP:

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/bo ... er.257552/


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Shocking stuff. Heard of people doing this prior to private sale but never heard of it from a garage. I'd echo whats already been send just get the cash back and run far away. They'll be other cars, from better people hopefully.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That's terrible! if he names and shames the dealer let us know. Audi/vw specialist near Glasgow would hate to ever buy a car from them


----------

